# Peacock Egg Development



## urbanherbalist (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find a video or web page that shows the different stages of growth for peacock eggs? I have my first batch tumbling and I want to know how to tell if the eggs are good. Google hasn't provided me with good search results on this subject!


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

If the eggs are light brown you are good. They'll then develop a line down the center. Then you may see a dot or two. Next you'll see the tail start to form opposite the dot or two. From there on it becomes a little obvious.

If after 3-4 days the eggs turn white then you have a bad batch. If the eggs are white from the start they are not fertilized.

There are a ton of videos on youtube. At one point I found one that showed a daily progress but I can't seem to find it right now.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... =0&spell=1


----------



## Dacrittergitter (Dec 28, 2008)

You should see little tails forming after just a few days. Be sure to remove any eggs that turn white from fungus. Here's a few pictures I took of my flametail peacock eggs developing in the tumbler. Good luck!


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

That's the nicest egg tumbler I've ever seen.


----------



## urbanherbalist (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow! Thank you so much, those photos are incredible! Can I have your permission to save those for my records? Also, that is a very nice egg tumbler. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Dacrittergitter (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks, I bought the tumbler from a seller on aquabid. Sure you can save and use the photos if you'd like. Good luck with those eggs.


----------



## crisquet (Jun 26, 2017)

here is a great video


----------

